# Bb Stick Shooter Safety



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

First hi, new here, just completed my first sling shot for BBs.

I used thera band grey, as its all the supply store had.

Well i messed up the fork slingshot and the band came off, so after seeing the ruler stick shooter i decided to take my carpenters pencil and attach my old bands to it. This is 5/16 thera band grey, two bands attached to a pouch like you would any regular slingshot, so far shooting BBs is fast and no mis-fires or anything weird.

Is this setup safe in general?

Let me edit and add, i love the stickshooter more than a fork, there is something sooo simple about this and i want to continue with them and flatbands for now!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

It is risky when you have two flatbands that close with the pouch a high risk of ammo return. Making stick shooters are safe with one flatband and a 4 inch chinese tube connecting flatband to pouch that ensures the pouch remains open so the ammo vacates forward. BBs tend to not work with stick shooters only larger heavier ammo do well for the stick shooter.


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

Ahh ok thx for the links, so far its fast and somewhat straight, ill get some safety glasses today to keep working with this stuff. Ive put maybe 400 shots through it no blow backs or weirdness.

If this turns into a problem i can see myself going to a flatboard or PF design, mostly i want small and simple design for now, as a newbie.

thx again for the links


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Stick-shots are great!


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

ahh more stickshooter videos, thanks man!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Be sure to check out the BareBack shooting on pfshooter since you like minimal .


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

iv tried stickshots but cant shoot em without ammo coming back at me .tried different ammo weights but still no luck


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

well today to threw together a semi flat top(cut a 3/8 deep 1/2 wide gap in it for a really low profile fork. spent about 6 hours shooting BBs today lol, after adjusting the length of the bands wow my accuracy went up, i love this stuff!

So maybe i spoke too soon about the stick shooters.....


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

If you like simple check out dgui video he don't use a stick, fork or pouch!!!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

atom said:


> iv tried stickshots but cant shoot em without ammo coming back at me .tried different ammo weights but still no luck


Turn the pouch, like Dgui.


----------

